# Sybilla, pretsiosa



## ABbuggin (May 16, 2008)

These pics are only of a few of my mantids, they are all L5ish (always loose track of mantis sheds  )






















This photo is of one of my mantids that is in my "Ultimate Enclosure" (the one I submitted photos of  )


----------



## Kruszakus (May 16, 2008)

Cool, but isn't it a bit too big for your nymphs?


----------



## ABbuggin (May 16, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> Cool, but isn't it a bit too big for your nymphs?


Nah, I make sure to load it full of mosquitoes, and they get plenty to eat...they should actually be moving up to the next instar soon, but they grow sooooo slow.....  

BTW: The pics of the mantids on the rock are not in the enclosure...that was just a prop I was using. B)


----------



## Kruszakus (May 16, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Nah, I make sure to load it full of mosquitoes, and they get plenty to eat...they should actually be moving up to the next instar soon, but they grow sooooo slow.....  BTW: The pics of the mantids on the rock are not in the enclosure...that was just a prop I was using. B)


How do you heat this enclosure?

You know what I did? I dumped honeyed cereal and bee wax on the bottom of my containers, now the substrata is a giant breeding ground for waxmoths - 5-7 milimeters long ones, great for all mantids


----------



## ABbuggin (May 16, 2008)

Read my entry in the Ultimate Enclosure Contest. (I would link it, but for some reason I cant)

That should answer all your questions. B)


----------



## fishstick41 (May 18, 2008)

lol nice looking L5*ISH* lol :lol:


----------



## Ian (May 18, 2008)

Ah, I'd like to get some more Sybilla, nice photos there. Nice to have a communal species as well.

[SIZE=8pt]Btw, fishstick, it's 3.141592654 isn't it?  [/SIZE]


----------



## Giosan (May 18, 2008)

Ian said:


> [SIZE=8pt]Btw, fishstick, it's 3.141592654 isn't it?  [/SIZE]


Actually it's [SIZE=8pt]3,14159 26535 89793 23846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510 58209 74944 59230 78164 06286 20899 86280 34825 34211 70679 82148 08651 32823 06647 09384 46095 50582 23172 53594 08128 48111 74502 84102 70193 85211 05559 64462 29489 54930 38196 44288 10975 66593 34461 28475 64823 37867 83165 27120 19091 45648 56692 34603 48610 45432 66482 13393 60726 02491 41273 72458 70066 06315 58817 48815 20920 96282 92540 91715 36436 78925 90360 01133 05305 48820 46652 13841 46951 94151 16094 33057 27036 57595 91953 09218 61173 81932 61179 31051 18548 07446 23799 62749 56735 18857 52724 89122 79381 83011 94912 98336 73362 44065 66430 86021 39494 63952 24737 19070 21798 60943 70277 05392 17176 29317 67523 84674 81846 76694 05132 00056 81271 45263 56082 77857 71342 75778 96091 73637 17872 14684 40901 22495 34301 46549 58537 10507 92279 68925 89235 42019 95611 21290 21960 86403 44181 59813 62977 47713 09960 51870 72113 49999 99837 29780 49951 05973 17328 16096 31859 50244 59455 34690 83026 42522 30825 33446 85035 26193 11881 71010 00313 78387 52886 58753 32083 81420 61717 76691 47303 59825 34904 28755 46873 11595 62863 88235 37875 93751 95778 18577 80532 17122 68066 13001 92787 66111 95909 21642 01989[/SIZE] :lol:


----------



## matt020593 (May 18, 2008)

LOL, how long did that take you Giosan?

Great photos, I'd love to get this species.


----------



## Giosan (May 18, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> LOL, how long did that take you Giosan?Great photos, I'd love to get this species.


Just went to the wiki page  

Anyway, on-topic, really lovely mantis!!


----------



## ABbuggin (May 18, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Anyway, on-topic, really lovely mantis!!


Thanks! One of the females just shed to L6!! (sub sub adult right?) The others should soon follow.


----------



## fishstick41 (May 18, 2008)

> Actually it's 3,14159 26535 89793 23846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510 58209 74944 59230 78164 06286 20899 86280 34825 34211 70679 82148 08651 32823 06647 09384 46095 50582 23172 53594 08128 48111 74502 84102 70193 85211 05559 64462 29489 54930 38196 44288 10975 66593 34461 28475 64823 37867 83165 27120 19091 45648 56692 34603 48610 45432 66482 13393 60726 02491 41273 72458 70066 06315 58817 48815 20920 96282 92540 91715 36436 78925 90360 01133 05305 48820 46652 13841 46951 94151 16094 33057 27036 57595 91953 09218 61173 81932 61179 31051 18548 07446 23799 62749 56735 18857 52724 89122 79381 83011 94912 98336 73362 44065 66430 86021 39494 63952 24737 19070 21798 60943 70277 05392 17176 29317 67523 84674 81846 76694 05132 00056 81271 45263 56082 77857 71342 75778 96091 73637 17872 14684 40901 22495 34301 46549 58537 10507 92279 68925 89235 42019 95611 21290 21960 86403 44181 59813 62977 47713 09960 51870 72113 49999 99837 29780 49951 05973 17328 16096 31859 50244 59455 34690 83026 42522 30825 33446 85035 26193 11881 71010 00313 78387 52886 58753 32083 81420 61717 76691 47303 59825 34904 28755 46873 11595 62863 88235 37875 93751 95778 18577 80532 17122 68066 13001 92787 66111 95909 21642 01989


lol =D u guys have fun


----------

